# Keeping peppers???



## ellymae (Oct 13, 2009)

My pepper plants still have a fair amount of peppers on them and I can't possible eat that many ABT's. OK - I probably COULD, I just know I Shouldn't.... so my question to you all is - what's the best way to keep them until I am ready to use them ?
Core a freeze? 
Core, blanch and freeze? 
Freeze whole???

Thanks Folks!
L-M


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 13, 2009)

Never tried it but how about core, stuff, & freeze?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 13, 2009)

You can blanch/char the skin, remove skin, core/seeds, and then freeze, or just blanch and freeze. I've done it both ways. Anyway you choose, you won't have the same texture as fresh. But they do have many uses right out of the freezer. Good luck my friend.


----------



## alx (Oct 13, 2009)

I have frozen whole in past.Never tried the other ways.As rich mentioned after couple months they seem to lose texture and flavor.

I would give it a shot.Still better then none IMHO.

I do dehydrate and then hydrate in warm watter alot for sauces,pepper puree....They keep color and flavor....


----------



## chefrob (Oct 13, 2009)

i would roast and then toss in the freezer.......they will be hot.


----------



## willkat98 (Oct 22, 2009)

A good use for a mess of peppers is a batch of pepper jelly.

The unopened jars keep for quite a while, and you can enjoy them all winter long.

Nothing like pepper jelly glaze on ribs!!

But to answer the letter of the question: I have cored and quatered, then frozen overnight, then throw the quaters into cryosuck packs in useable amounts.  

If you have enough L, try both ways!!


----------



## got14u (Oct 22, 2009)

I second the pepper jelly.....brine them in a vinegar after slicing them up. or dry them out like said above and re-hydrate them later


----------

